# Strategic Plans Division (SPD)



## ghazi52

*DG SPD calls on PM Imran*







https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/online

August 22, 2020


Director General, Strategic Plans Division (SPD) Lt. Gen. Nadeem Zaki Manj called on Prime Minister Imran Khan at Islamabad.
According to press release, DG SPD briefed the Prime Minister regarding initiatives of Strategic Plans Division. Prime Minister appreciated the role and contribution of SPD.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Strategic Plans Division Force*

Pakistan's agency responsible for protection of its tactical and strategic nuclear weapons stockpile and the strategic assets. 

Director General: Lt. Gen Nadeem Zaki Manj

Branch: National Command Authority

Founded:.......... *February 2, 2000*

Subsidiary:.............. Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission

Headquarters........: Chaklala Cantt., Rawalpindi

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Joint Services Headquarters formally proposed the establishment of the National Command Authority in April 1999.

Four broad components of the system were:

(i) the creation of a national command authority;

(ii) developmental control by a governing body;

(iii) strategic force command; and

(iv) secretariat for all these three commands.


Its formation was approved in October 1999.

The announcement of the establishment of the National Command Authority (NCA) finally came through the National Security Council (NSC) on 2 February 2000. This came exactly 20 months after Pakistan detonated its first nuclear devices in the Ras Koh Hills and Kharan Desert in Chagai, Balochistan on 28 and 30 May 1998.

The National Command Authority (NCA) is Pakistan's first formal strategic nuclear command and control organization. It comprises of the following persons:-

(i) Head of State (President);
(ii) Head of Government (Prime Minister);
(iii) Chairman, Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee;
(iv) Chief of the Army Staff;
(v) Chief of the Air Staff;
(vi) Chief of the Naval Staff;
(vii) Federal Minister of Defense;
(viii) Federal Minister of Foreign Affairs;
(ix) Federal Minister of the Interior;
(x) Federal Minister of Finance & Economic Affairs;

The NCA is entrusted with the following tasks:

(i) to formulate doctrine and policy regarding Pakistan's nuclear weapons and strategic assets;

(ii) to exercise development and employment overall strategic nuclear forces and strategic organizations;

(iii) to safeguard, protect and secure Pakistan’s nuclear assets;

(iv) to supervise, command and control Pakistan’s nuclear assets;

(v) to minimize and prevent any accidental or unauthorized launch of Pakistan’s nuclear weapons;

(vi) to establish a foolproof security and safety web around Pakistan’s nuclear assets;

(vii) to be the sole and exclusive entity to authorize the use of Pakistan’s nuclear weapons in the defense of Pakistan;

(viii) to continuously endeavor to improve the safety, protection and security of Pakistan’s nuclear assets;

(ix) to continuously endeavor to improve the command and control system of Pakistan’s nuclear assets;

(x) to oversee the organization, management and regulation of Pakistan’s nuclear assets;

(xi) to make recommendations to the Government regarding any kind of matter that may concern Pakistan’s nuclear assets.

The NCA is currently trifurcated into the following divisions:

(i) the Strategic Plans Division, which also functions as its Secretariat;

(ii) the Development Control Committee; and

(iii) the Employment Control Committee;

· The *Strategic Plans Division (SPD)* is a military organization under the Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee (JCSC) based at Chaklala Air Base in Rawalpindi. It was originally established in the Joint Services Headquarters (JSH) under the CJCSC. The SPD functions as the Secretariat for the NCA and perform functions relating to planning, coordination, and establishment of a reliable and effective C4I2 network.

The *SPD consists* of the following:-

(i) either senior-ranking military officer (Chairman), in all probability, either a Lieutenant-General, Air Marshal or Rear Admiral (it is currently led by Lt. Gen. Khalid Kidwai); and

(ii) other high-ranking military officers from the three services.

· The Development Control Committee (DCC) controls the development of strategic assets, including, nuclear warheads, delivery systems and strategic installations.

The DCC consists of the following:-

(i) the Head of the Government (Chairman);
(ii) the CJCSC (Deputy Chairman);
(iii) the COAS;
(iv) the CAS;
(v) the CNS;
(vi) the DG-SPD; and
(vii) the representatives of the strategic organizations and the scientific community.

There may be other ad-hoc members whose identity is kept secret. It may be that the Chairman of the Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission, the Director-General, National Development Complex and the Director-General, Kahuta Research Laboratories may also be ex-officio members. These ad-hoc members would have an advisory role only.

· The Employment Control Committee (ECC) is the primary committee, which the Head of Government, the Commander-in-Chief, will consult before making a decision to authorize the use (employment) of nuclear weapons.

The ECC consists of the following:-

(i) Head of the Government (Chairman);
(ii) Minister of Foreign Affairs (Deputy Chairman);
(iii) Minister of Defense;
(iv) Minister of the Interior;
(v) Chairman of Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee (CJCSC);
(vi) Chief of the Army Staff (COAS);
(vii) Chief of the Air Staff (CAS);
(viii) Chief of the Naval Staff (CNS);
(ix) Director-General of Strategic Plans Division (DG-SPD) (Secretary); and
(x) Technical advisers and others, as required by the Chairman.

The final decision making power rests with the Head of Government. In other words, in case there is no Prime Minister, then whosoever is the de facto Chief Executive of Pakistan will have the final decision-making power.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

SHAHEEN III Intermediate Range Ballistic Missile Strategic Weapon









SHAHEEN 1 Medium Range Ballistic Missile









GHAZNAVI Short Range Ballistic Missile

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

* Lt General Nadeem Zaki Manj 
DG Strategic Plans Division,*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Camouflage Pattern*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Babur Cruise Missile*






Babur is the first land attack cruise missile to be developed by Pakistan which has the ability to carry conventional and nuclear warheads .It is medium ranged subsonic cruise missile launched from ground-based transporter erector Launcher and submarines , meanwhile variants of the same missile are launched from Warships ( the anti-ship / land Harbah cruise missile.


*Capabilities*

It can carry either conventional or warheads and hitting its target with high precision. The cruise missile over the years has high degree of maneuverability and have the ability of precise terrain hugging by using a combination of INS, TERCOM/DSMAC, GPS and GLONASS that helps the missile to avoid enemy radar detection by utilizing ”terrain masking” giving it the “stealth capability” to penetrate enemy air defense systems undetected and survive until reaching the target.


*Design*

Pakistan’s Babur is made with tubular, with a pair of folded wings attached to the middle section and the empennage at the rear along with the propulsion system. Propelled by either turbofan or turbojet jet engine. The Babur’s guidance system uses a combination of inertial navigation systems (INS), terrain contour matching (TERCOM) DSMAC/ GLONASS navigational satellite systems and GPS satellite guidance. The guidance system reportedly gives the missile pinpoint accuracy and ability to hug the terrain (Hence avoiding radar detection).

(The missile has been compared with and said be like Chinese and American designs, namely the DH-10 and Tomahawk)


*Specifications

Type:...............................* Medium-range subsonic cruise missile
*Place of Origin*:.............. Pakistan
*Weight:* ....................................1,500 kg
*Warhead*: ...................................450 – 500 kg Conventional or nuclear

*Operational Range

Babur–I*: 700 km
*Babur–II*: 750 km
*Babur–III*: 450 km

*Speed*:............... 880 km/h (Mach 0.8)

*Guidance System:..........* INS, TERCOM/DSMAC GPS, GLONASS

*Launch Platform*: Transporter erector launcher (TEL) and Underwater mobile platform


*Launch Modes*

1: Transporter erector launcher (Babur 1 and 2)
2: Underwater mobile platform (Babur 3)
3: Submarine based (Babur 3, under development)
4: Warship Platform (Harbah)











Babur Cruise Missile


This article discusses Babur Cruise Missile of Pakistan & its specifications & variants in service with Pakistan




pakstrategic.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*PM visits NCA nuclear facility*

30 May 2021








ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Imran Khan visited a National Command Authority nuclear facility of the Strategic Forces Command on 29 May 2021, said a press release. On his arrival, he was received by Chairman JCSC General Nadeem Raza, and Director

General Strategic Plans Division, Lieutenant General Nadeem Zaki Manj.

During the visit, the Prime Minister was apprised of various facets of Pakistan’s Strategic Programme.

The Prime Minister appreciated and acknowledged the untiring efforts of all the scientists and personnel associated with Pakistan’s Strategic Programme and expressed full confidence in Pakistan’s nuclear capability and protection to strengthen the national defence.—PR

Copyright Business Recorder, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hataf III. Heading towards..........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Naval Missile Regiment (NMR) under Naval Strategic Force Command (NSFC) recently conducted successful Test flight of Zarb Weapon System (ZWS) in Exercise SEALION III from JNB Ormara. ZWS is a battery of truck mounted Anti-Ship Missile to target Ships from Land.
Range of the ZARB Missile is 300 KM. It can carry the warhead payload upto 300 kg. Speed of the missile 0.6-0.8 Mach

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435619207081775108

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458753623874322438

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan today conducted successful flight test of Shaheen 1A surface to surface ballistic missile. The test flight was aimed at re-validating certain design and technical parameters of the weapon system.

Director General Strategic Plans Division congratulated scientists and engineers on successful conduct of flight test. He appreciated the technical prowess, dedication and commitment of scientists and engineers for their excellent contribution.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan conducts a successful flight test of Shaheen1A surface to surface ballistic missile. 

The flight test was witnessed by Lt General Nadeem Zaki Manj, 
Director General Strategic Plans Division (DG SPD),

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Strategic Plans Division*

It is headed by a three-star army general officer. It is established in the Joint Services Headquarters under the CJCSC to act as the Secretariat for the NCA and perform functions relating to planning, coordination, and establishment of a reliable command, control, communication, computers, and intelligence network (C4I).

It is responsible for formulating policy options (nuclear policy, strategy, and doctrine) for the NCA, implementing the NCA’s decisions, drafting strategic and operational plans for the deployment of strategic forces. Moreover, the SPD carries out the day-to-day management of Pakistan’s strategic forces, coordinates the activities of the different strategic organizations involved in the nuclear weapons program, and oversees budgetary, administrative, and security matters.

The SPD has eight directorates—including the Operations and Planning Directorate, the Computerized, Control, Command, Communication, Information, Intelligence and Surveillance Directorate (C4ISD), Strategic Weapons Development Directorate, and the Arms Control and Disarmament Affairs Directorate, Security division, which has a 25,000 strong force charged with guarding and protecting Pakistan’s nuclear weapons.


*The Services’ Strategic Forces Command*

The Services Strategic Forces Command is raised from all the three services (Army, Navy, and Airforce), which all have their respective strategic force commands. It is responsible for daily and tactical operational control of nuclear weapon delivery systems (the NCA is still responsible for overall strategic operational control). This operational control includes technical, training, and administrative control over missiles and delivery systems that would be used to deliver nuclear weapons.

*Army Strategic Forces Command (ASFC)*


It Commands all land-based strategic nuclear forces with an estimated number of 12,000–15,000 persons.
It has 60+ Surface-To-Surface Missile Launchers, 30 Ghauri Nuclear Medium Range Ballistic Missiles, 30+ Nuclear Short Range Ballistic Missiles: Ghaznavi, Abdali, Nasr series.
Nuclear Ground Launch Cruise Missile: Babur
*Air Force Strategic Command (AFSC*)

It operates the aircraft capable of delivering nuclear warheads. Moreover, AFSC operates all the air launched nuclear weapons. It mainly consists of F-16A/B/C/D and Mirage 5 combat aircrafts. Pakistan intends to incorporate the dual-capable _Ra’ad Air Launched Cruise Missile (ALCM)_ onto the JF-17 in order to allow the newer aircraft to eventually take over the nuclear strike role. Pakistan is getting about 36 J-10CE fighter jets from China. It is assumed that Raad ALCM may be fitted with newly acquired J-10CE fighter jets.

*Naval Strategic Force Command (NSFC)*

NSFC was formally established on May 19, 2012, and has worked to develop a sea-based nuclear deterrent, which guarantees Pakistan’s second-strike capability. On January 9, 2017, ISPR announced that Pakistan had successfully launched its first successful test-fire of submarine-launched cruise missile SLCM (Babur-3), providing Pakistan with the second-strike capability. Presently, Pakistan Navy does not own a nuclear-powered submarine.

Pakistan Navy, however, has three (3) French-built Agosta 90B-class submarines that are powered by diesel-electric engines. The Pakistan Navy is likely to place nuclear-tipped cruise missiles on these submarines. Moreover, Pakistan signed a deal with China to buy eight Chinese Type 039C diesel-electric attack submarines that can be equipped with nuclear weapons.

Presently, Pakistan is capable to strike its adversary by land, air, and sea. The nuclear triad enhances Pakistan’s retaliatory capability or assured second-strike proficiency. Undeniably, the assured second-strike capability stabilizes and endures nuclear deterrence stability in a complex cum volatile strategic environment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
_*Pakistani Nuclear tipped Missiles: A Threat to India*_

Pakistan is considered as a country having most sophisticated missile technology in the world. Starting from Hatf-IV, which is a short range missile, to Babur-III Submarine Launch Cruise Missile, Pakistani missiles are a continuous threat to it’s arch rival, India. These missiles serves a symbol of deterrence. Combination of these missiles with nuclear warheads have a capability to strike deep inside India.

Here a list of all nuclear tipped missiles is given:

*Hatf-I*


Type: Short-range ballistic missile
Launch platform: transport erector launcher (TEL)
Range: 80-100 Kilometers
Warhead: 500 kilograms
Fuel: solid
Stage: single
Origin: SUPARCO
 

*Hatf-II (Abdali)*


Type: Short-range ballistic missile
Launch platform: transport erector launcher (TEL)
Range: 180 Kilometers
Warhead: 450 kilograms
Fuel: solid
Stage: single
Origin: SUPARCO & NESCOM
 

*Hatf-III (Ghaznavi)*


Type: Short-range ballistic missile
Launch platform:
Range: 290 kilometers
Warhead: 700 kilograms
Launch weight: 4650 kilograms
Fuel: solid
Origin: PMO & NESCOM
 


*Hatf-IV (Shaheen-I)*


Type: Short-range ballistic missile
Range: 750 kilometers
Warhead: 850 kilograms
Fuel: Solid
Origin: NDC & NESCOM
 

*Hatf-IV (Shaheen-IA)*


Type: medium-range ballistic missile
Range: 900 kilometers
Warhead: 700-1000 kilograms
Fuel: Solid
Origin: NDC & NESCOM
 

*Hatf-V (Ghauri)*


Type: Medium-range ballistic missile
Range: 1300 kilometers
Launch platform: Transport Erecter Launcher (TEL)
Warhead: 700 kilograms (Conventional/Nuclear)
Fuel: liquid
Stage: single stage
CEP: Below 100 meters
Origin: KRL & NESCOM
 

*Hatf-VI (Shaheen-II)*


Type: Medium range ballistic missile
Range: 1500 kilometers
Origin: NESCOM & NDC
Fuel: solid
Stage: 2 stages
 

*Shaheen-III*


Type: Medium-range ballistic missile
Range: 2750 Kilometers
Fuel: solid
 

*Babur-1A*


Type: Ground Launch Cruise Missile
Range: 450 kilometers
Fuel: solid
Origin: NDC & NESCOM


*Babur-III*


Type: Submarine Launched Cruise Missile
Launch platform: Agosta 90-B (Khalid-class submarines)
Range: 450 kilometers
Fuel: solid
 

*Hatf-VIII (Raad-II)*


Type: Air Launch Cruise Missile
Launch platform: Mirage-III
Range: 600 Kilometers
Warhead: 500 Kilograms
Length: 4.85 meters
Fuel: solid
Origin: NDC & AWC & NESCOM
 

*Hatf-IX (Nasr)*


Type: Battlefield range ballistic missile
Launch platform: Transport Erector Launcher (TEL)
Range: 70 Kilometers
Warhead: Nuclear & Conventional
Fuel: solid
Origin: NESCOM


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
HQ-16 LOMAD Air Defence System, Pakistan Army Air Defence being displayed at IDEAS 2022...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NooriNuth

ghazi52 said:


> .,.,
> HQ-16 LOMAD Air Defence System, Pakistan Army Air Defence being displayed at IDEAS 2022...
> 
> View attachment 896753


Those ignitor cables look so untidy. 
Can get snagged in real life use.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.





Lt Gen Yusuf Jamal, Director General Strategic Plans Divison




Previously, he served as DG NLC and was appointed as DG SPD in Oct 2022.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bossman

NooriNuth said:


> Those ignitor cables look so untidy.
> Can get snagged in real life use.


An expert speaks! Things are not simply put there randomly there is a long and deep thought process behind them.


----------



## S.Y.A

ghazi52 said:


> Previously, he served as DG NLC and was appointed as DG SPD in Oct 2022.


lol, truck driver to missile warrior. awesome!


----------



## VCheng

S.Y.A said:


> lol, truck driver to missile warrior. awesome!



What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## SQ8

VCheng said:


> What could possibly go wrong?


RPGs are missiles and they have fired them. There is military training - what else is needed to manage an organization tasked with servicing, deploying and advancing nuclear and other special weapon’s systems?

After all, he will have the top SME clamoring to work under him.

But, the USAF had its most transformative phase in the 90’s when a full Transport guy from the now dissolved Military Air Command was leading it… so you never know


----------



## VCheng

SQ8 said:


> RPGs are missiles and they have fired them. There is military training - what else is needed to manage an organization tasked with servicing, deploying and advancing nuclear and other special weapon’s systems?
> 
> After all, he will have the top SME clamoring to work under him.
> 
> But, the USAF had its most transformative phase in the 90’s when a full Transport guy from the now dissolved Military Air Command was leading it… so you never know



Of course. It is just a bigger bang. Anything USA can do, Pakistan can do too, obviously._ Hum kissi se kam to nahi._


----------



## SQ8

VCheng said:


> Of course. It is just a bigger bang. Anything USA can do, Pakistan can do too, obviously._ Hum kissi se kam to nahi._


And that isn’t a sarcastic aspect - you and I made it here from nothing and I would say for myself pretty well. What is missing is cultural environment to enable that.


----------



## VCheng

SQ8 said:


> And that isn’t a sarcastic aspect - you and I made it here from nothing and I would say for myself pretty well. What is missing is cultural environment to enable that.



No sarcasm there. I may or may not know a few things about this talented young General, but I am not at liberty to discuss them. All I can say here is that he is a good choice for this role.


----------

